# Getting a dog to eat organs



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi,

Transitioned my almost 2 year old to raw about 3 months ago. It is going great. He loves it too, eats everything, hasn't been fussy at all, until the other day though. Got some chicken gizzards real cheap, so tried giving him some of those with a leg quarter, some sardines and pumpkin. He ate everything except the gizzards...left them there. First time he has left anything. He has eaten organs before, but outside of liver (which he loves) I put them in homemade patties. 

Any suggestions on how I can make the gizzards more appealing to him? I was thinking of chopping them up smaller, some fish oil, tuna and turkey, all of his favorites.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I either feed frozen or sear the outside for a few seconds. Funny he loves liver as that's usually a hard sell.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry no help here. The only instrument I've been able to get mine to eat is a Guitar neck. I think an organ would be really tough to get down. ;D
Ken


----------

